# Password after Zipper Install



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Im zippering our second DirecTivo, a Hughes unit. After what appears to be a successful image install on the hard drive in the pc, I returned the hard drive to the Tivo. Upon boot through a serial cable, the Tivo is showing the following:

diskboot failed to verify written boot sector.
Ram size = 64
Service number is xxxxxx.
What is password?​
How can this be rectified? Thanks in advance for any help that you can provide.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Check your jumper settings and ide cable. That's the prom password it's asking for which will only take you to the prom menu. That should only show up if you hit enter too early in the boot process or if something else is wrong. The prom menu is only good for changing boot options such as kernel partition or bootpage string.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

What should the jumper settings be? I have a 40 gig Western Digital drive. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

set either to master or cable select and as stated above make sure the cable is seatted.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

That did the trick. The IDE cable was loose on the motherboard. Thanks for the help.


----------

